# Underwater shots



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought I would get some shots of some turtles last week, and remembered my camera was water proof so stuck it in the tank and got some great shots, this little camera takes some excellent shots, couldn't recommed it enough (Pentax Optio WPI), anyway, here's a few for you. 

Anyone else use underwater cameras for reptile shots>? I'd love to catch a EWD underwater one day, would be amazing.


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Sep 11, 2006)

nice turtles. They are cool pictures. My brother has a water proof camera and when he take pics in the water they always turn out a bit blurred


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Sep 11, 2006)

You should be able to do the EWD shots Pugs, just get that shirt off &amp; dive!

J.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

PMSL Be quite you! 

Ill ring your misses and you will be in big trouble!


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

Great pictures. Good camera you have.


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice pics, must get me one of those cameras


----------



## cam (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes very nice


----------



## Saz (Sep 11, 2006)

Very Cute!!!!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

No one else with an underwater camera?


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the second photo, can see him thinking...

WTH is that ????


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Eastern Long Neck. Cute little guy too!


----------



## Firesnake (Sep 11, 2006)

cute turtle!


----------



## Hickson (Sep 11, 2006)

pugsly said:


> No one else with an underwater camera?



I took these last year with one of those Kodak disposable underwater jobs

























Hix


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Hixie, I used them for a while actually, but what a difference this camera makes, well you have seen it! lol.

I have some underwater shots from a cruise Ill post when I find them of some snakes I saw.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 11, 2006)

The good thing about those cameras was I could take it down to about 5 metres without any worries, maybe even more. I had as look yesterday and I couldn't find a digital camera that can do better than 3 metres.



Hix


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Sep 11, 2006)

Who is the best herp photogtrapher? PUGSLY!!!!


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah they r really good pics.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah thats right Hix. You can get them but the covers cost as much as the Camera, I think Fuji and Sony make water proof casing to 10m.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Not an underwater shot but a couple of Pics from Vanuatu.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2006)

I can buy a waterproof casing for my digital camera but I am much too paranoid of ruining it to ever try it out...Besides..I never get any oppurtunities to take under water shots.. 
But they look good! good work!
Even the disposable camera shots are pretty good!


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 11, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Not an underwater shot but a couple of Pics from Vanuatu.


hey wow! whats that??!? That looks awesome!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sea Snake, no idea of the sp name..


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2006)

nawwwwwww i want a turty are they hard to look after? i have shark photos when i swam with them it was fun


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pics or it didnt happen Gordon!

Pm Pete (peterjohnson64) he wil give ya ll the info you need.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2006)

um i dont no how to put pics on sum1 elses thread


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2006)

shall i just make a new 1 for u


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2006)

pugsley i posted pics in new thread check em there awsum wow i miss swimming with them


----------



## pugsly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah saw them!

Now, wheres the ones of you?.. :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Sep 12, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Sea Snake, no idea of the sp name..



Looks like _Laticauda laticaudata_.



Hix


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 12, 2006)

i can't get over how clear they are pugsley you wouldnt even know they were underwater if you didnt tell anyone there crystal clear mate well done


----------

